

RedisConf live streaming - klaut
http://redisconf.com/video/

======
marekmroz
After clicking on play i get "Server not found: rtmpt://ec2-50-112-34-102.us-
west-2.compute.amazonaws.com:80/live", anyone else get this problem? I am
wondering if it's the stream or the firewall at work.

~~~
sturadnidge
Yeh same error here... only when accessing via a proxy :(

------
kami8845
They might as well not :/

<http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/g9pzoo8j/Selection_021.png>

Would really like to watch this if it were offered in a better quality.

------
josegonzalez
Is there a pubsub channel I can listen in on?

~~~
klaut
I'm afraid I do not knwo this. But they have set up an irc channel #redisconf
at freenode. You might ask it there

------
ilovekitty
Will these be uploaded anywhere in near future?

~~~
antirez
I believe the organisers said they'll put recording online, but I'm not 100%
how many talks / when.

------
antirez
Pieter Noordhuis is on stage right now!

------
william_uk
Bono just started his keynote.

------
klaut
Happening right now.

------
chrismealy
I hope no uppity ladies are watching. Redis dude has a problem with them.

